# driving safety



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, we are going to start driving my granddaughters pony fairly soon I hope.When we do start driving what safety measures are needed for the driver and the pony? I just can't recall at the moment seeing anyone wear helmets when driving.You still have a head and accidents can happen? I used to drive a pony when I was a kid but those were pre-helmet days and that pony was mostly good but he did haul butt and turn the cart over a time or two. What are the most common driving injuries? Thanks guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The number one rule is...

*NEVER take the bridle off while the horse is hooked to the vehicle..* 
Under any circumstances. 

I never leave my horse unattended while hooked up, even tied. If I forgot my helmet or whip in the tackroom and my horse was hooked, I would completely unhook him get what I forgot then hook back up. 

Always carry a whip and always wear a helmet


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks, That hadn't even crossed my mind yet but makes o perfect sense. Forewarned is fore-armed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Always have your cell phone on YOU, not in the cart. If you get pitched out, you need to be able to call for help.

I always wear a helmet, driving or riding. 

Practice a routine to get the horse to the carriage, and do it the SAME, every time. I do one side completely, then the other, which some feel is not the safe way, but I usually hitch by myself, and do not want to forget something by switching sides back and forth. 

Good Luck!!

Nancy


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Everything above plus a good sharp knife & a small can of wasp spray. It doesn't bloey back like pepper spray & had a longer range
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok, the wasp spray is for dogs? Or people boogers? 
Thank you


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol. Which ever you need it for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

oobiedoo said:


> Hi, we are going to start driving my granddaughters pony fairly soon I hope.When we do start driving what safety measures are needed for the driver and the pony? I just can't recall at the moment seeing anyone wear helmets when driving.You still have a head and accidents can happen? I used to drive a pony when I was a kid but those were pre-helmet days and that pony was mostly good but he did haul butt and turn the cart over a time or two. What are the most common driving injuries? Thanks guys.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I would suggest you get some books and read up. There is lots to know that you may or may not have learned from years ago. If available I would seek out some instructions from some one in person.


----------



## equaeternal (May 8, 2014)

I've never driven with out a helmet on. Definitely keep a small knife on your as others have mentioned. Also desensitizing the horse to the cart and environmental stressors. Also some driving gloves help.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

the main fault with new drivers ,especially with a quiet pony is over confidence after they have been out a few times and start believing they have cracked it and it's easy.i think my advice would be to treat every time like it's the first time,


----------

